# Bluewater Trolling Sunday. Wanna Go?



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

I posted this in Need a Ride/ Crew but I am now down to crunch time and need another angler to go Bluewater Trolling with us tomorrow Sunday May 18. Please pm me if interested.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f55/bluewater-trolling-sunday-5-18-a-351057/#post2918457


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If you go Captain Davey I hope you go South East, the Squiggles looks like it should have great fishing conditions. If you line up from the Ozark to the Squiggles on Hiltons map that should put you in the zone. We're going to do the opposite though, want to go to the rigs for Tuna so we are going to troll on the way there and hope for the best.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Did you guys talk Gene into that overnighter ha ha?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Bentrodz41 is onboard. We are full.


----------

